# Marquez/Pacqiuao IV expected for December 8th



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

via BadLeftHook.com-



> Promoter Fernando Beltran says that a deal is "95%" done to stage a fourth fight between Manny Pacquiao and Juan Manuel Marquez on December 8, and that only a signed contract from Pacquiao needs to be delivered.
> 
> Those of you who have been following this Manny's Choice saga in the last two weeks or so will know that the fight went from November 10 to December 1 to November 10 to December 1 or 8 and now to December 8 officially, with HBO pay-per-view carrying whatever it winds up being.
> 
> ...


How are we feeling about this rematch people? I'm excited, I think Marquez could very well get a win this time round. Sucks Pacman has two very questionable wins over him, I feel Marquez should be ahead in the series.

Pacman is getting to be a point-striker now, and Marquez is just a beast that keeps coming. He'll get a win this time I'm sure.

Thoughts? Do you guys even care now? Too late for Marquez?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Eh, not really super excited about it. I thought he'd be fighting Bradley again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Since they're the same night I'd only watch this if it came on after that Henderson vs Diaz show on Fox, really looking forward to that whole thing... and it's cheaper.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

By the sounds of it Bradley was a last resort fight with Cotto and Marquez being the probable outcome. Which I found weird, if I was Pacqiauo I'd wanna show the world the scoring didn't reflect who the real winner was. And avenge that loss, but they didn't seem to pursue the rematch that hard.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Meh, it's surely going to be competitive but i can't feel the excitement anymore.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I quit watching boxing a long time ago the sport has done nothing to bring me back.


----------

